# Kleriker dmg?!



## Beatminister (17. März 2011)

Hallo buffed community 

Nach 5 jahren WoW werde mir gleich Rift zu legen und habe mich vor einigen tagen dazu entschlossen definitiv einen kleriker zu zocken weil ich im späteren content sehr gerne als main heal agieren möchte^^

meine frage ist nun wie es aussieht beim lvln (inis ausgeschlossen) ob der dmg passt oder ob es einfach ewig dauert bis man lvl up ist.. würde mich sehr über antworten freuen und ggf. die richtige/n seele zum lvln erfahren

mfg


----------



## Efgrib (17. März 2011)

ja der damage passt ...

willst du nahkampf machen empfehle ich den schamanen, für fernkampf inqui oder kabbalist


----------



## puzzelmörder (17. März 2011)

Hab auch mit nem Kleriker angefangen und wollte im Endcontent heilen. 

Beim questen bin ich als Druide unterwegs und es geht eigentlich recht zügig. Brauch zwar für mobs nen tick länger wie so mancher Schurke oder Mage aber dafür muss ich nach mehreren mobs nicht direkt ne Pause machen. 
Meine Wahl ist bestimmt nicht perfekt aber muss es ja auch nicht. Bei 8 Seelen kannste dir aussuchen was du willst, dass einzige was zählt ist deine Lust. 

Solo lvln geht wunderbar aber in Gruppen und Inis machts mehr spaß (außerdem kann man dann heilen =))


----------



## Beatminister (17. März 2011)

alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid  vielen dank (:


----------



## dragonfire1803 (17. März 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte meine Frage als wow-spieler, aber wenn ich hier was lese von Endcontent usw stelle ich mir die Frage was in Rift denn unter Endcontent verstanden wird? Ich meine ist Rift ein pvp-Spiel oder eher ein pve-spiel?


----------



## Jeklik77 (17. März 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte meine Frage als wow-spieler, aber wenn ich hier was lese von Endcontent usw stelle ich mir die Frage was in Rift denn unter Endcontent verstanden wird? Ich meine ist Rift ein pvp-Spiel oder eher ein pve-spiel?



sowohl als auch. Im Endcontent findest du genau wie in wow 5er Instanzen mit erhöhter Schwierigkeit, die sogenannten "Expert", als auch Raidinstanzen. Ebenso findet PVP statt in BG-Form, hier heissen sie "Kriegsfronten".


On Topic: Ja man macht sowohl in Casterform, sprich z.B Inquisitor als auch als Nahkämpfer wie Schamane ausreichenden Schaden. Nicht so viel wie ein auf Damage gedrillter Magier (rein subjektives Empfinden meinerseits), aber auch nicht so wenig wie ein Priester in wow zu Classic Zeiten, das Leveln wird auf dd geskillt also nie zur Qual und geht gut von der Hand. Da der Kleriker zusätzlich noch eine Tankseele hat, ist er meine Traumklasse ;-)


----------



## Drakhgard (21. März 2011)

Kleriker ist imbalanced. Warum? Keine andere Seele levelt so schnell im DD-Spec, wie der Kleri. Man muss nur wissen wie. Rächer ist ein heißer Tipp - zwecks selfheal. Und der Rest bleibt dann den Leuten überlassen. Möglichst viel AoE-Skills zum Powergrinden ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## Baelias (21. März 2011)

Hallo Te 

Also wenn du einen guten Allrounder spielen willst, dann ist der Kleri sicherlich die beste Wahl.
Je nachdem welchen lvl du hast, lohnt sich eine andere Skillung.
von lvl 1- ca. lvl 30 spielte ich eine Nahkämpfer (Dudu/Schami) - danach switchte ich auf Inqui um. 

Mittlerweile bin ich als DD recht zufrieden, da ich in etwa ca 3-5Mobs meines lvls zusammenziehen kann und ich sie einfach "zudote" und dann Bombe ich.
Hier mal mein Seelen Build:
http://seelenplaner....et/#cleric;5;25,0055;21,05155201152005151;19,05005

Ich habe halt noch zusätlich zwei heal Seelen, da ich auf einen Open PVP Server spiele und die hots oft entscheidend sind für den Kampf.

Meine Rota variiert je nach Gegnergruppe, 
Eröffnet wird mit "Bedrängen" da der dot wenn man verachtung geskillt hat mit 90% des dmgs den Kleri heilt/Tick.
danach je nachdem wie weit du in den Tree reingehst, Klammergeist und Kreis der Vergessenheit spammen - dann wiederhohlt Klammergeist - dot nachsetzten usw.

zwischendurch empfehle ich bei größeren Gruppen oder wenn man vorhat kleine Risse alleine zu schliessen davor die hots (Heilende Gischt und Heilender Strom) auf sich wirken zu lassen.

Und schon siehst du ähnlich dem Paladin in WoW, beim Spammen von Kreis der Vergessenheit die vielen gelben Krit Zahlen auf deinem Monitor blinken 

In Inis bin ich full Schildwache geskillt und ein bisschen Läuterer. (Tipp Instanzen haben nicht den selben Setup wie in WoW / sondern erleichtern das Gruppenspiel insgesamt für dich als Heal Kleri insgeheim, wenn du einen Supporter in der Gruppe hast.
Es geht zwar bis Runental (die Instanz) auch ohne Supporter zu healen, aber es ist denoch viel viel enspannter mit einem Barden oder wenn du die Wahl hast mit einem Chloro(Mage) die ini zu meistern.

Das zeichnet Rift aus - es gibt sie - die SUPPORT Klassen   

Alles andere probier während dem lvln aus und teste für dich selbst, nur so lernt man seine Klasse samt allen verfügbaren seelen richtig kennen, und weiß wo die stärken und schwächen liegen. 


Nur mal so am Rande: ein Aufruf an alle Kleriker (Wächter wie Skeptiker) specct doch bitte bei Beginn eines BGs auf Heal um.

Viel spaß mit deiner Traumklasse - den Kleriker 

Lg Mika


----------



## Kingskorn (22. März 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Möglichst viel AoE-Skills zum Powergrinden ist hier das Stichwort.



wie handlet ihr das mit dem debuff den man bekommt wen man ein paar mobs zusammen ziehn will? der stackt relativ schnell auf 3-5 und dan is man bei 4-5 gleichlevligen mobs ziehmlich schnell brei bis der ausgetickt ist... das is das einzige was mich bisher an Rift wirklich Stört am spielfluss.

sry für die Rechtschreibung... fengs bisschen müde


----------



## Beatminister (22. März 2011)

Vielen dank Baelias !

Ich bin mittlerweile lvl 26 und habe den dudu/schami am anfang getestet, war jedoch nicht mein ding & mittlerweile mach ichs als inqui / kabba und ich bin recht zu frieden!! ich werde mir mal deinen seelen-tree anschauen und bedanke mich !! 

Kleriker love *.*

**Edit**

Wirkt sich das skillen von 'Wachsamer Blick' auf den dmg vom inqui aus?


----------



## Khanox (22. März 2011)

Kann dir zum lvln auch nur den Schamanen ans Herz legen.
Bin damit sehr gut klar gekommen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (23. März 2011)

Ist eigentlich der Druide so eine Art Mischung aus DD und Tank?


----------



## wertzû (23. März 2011)

eher supporter


----------



## Baelias (23. März 2011)

Beatminister schrieb:


> Vielen dank Baelias !



gern 

Dudu, habe ich persönlich als mager empfunden, da selbst die große Fee - einen nicht genug heilt :/
Interessant wird der Dudu erst wieder wenn du den Satyr bekommst - in INIs aber rate ich davon ab, da er zu oft pullt.
Da er durch seine KI meint sich immer hinter den Gegner stellen zu müssen, und dabei vielleicht versehentlich eine weitere Mobgruppe pullt.

Habe nun auch den Rächer angetestet in Kombi mit Dudu und Schami.
Top Tank - da enormen Selfheal. 

Also ein zusätlicher Tankspecc ist sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn mal wieder wo eine LFM Truppe rumstreicht und einen Tank für Instanz XXX sucht.

so den, 

Viel Spaß mit eurem Kleri 

und BTW für die Wächter auf Trübkopf ^^


----------



## wertzû (23. März 2011)

Baelias schrieb:


> und BTW für die Wächter auf Trübkopf ^^



;D


----------



## Garnalem (23. März 2011)

Lass dir doch Zeit mit dem Leveln und probier verschiedene Seelen aus. Rift ist nicht WoW, wo man in Rekordzeit Höchststufe erreichen muss um möglichst bald zu raiden, um mithalten zu können. Ps. Das war in WoW Classic auch nicht so.


----------



## Pappalula1 (23. März 2011)

Ich habe auch fast durchgehend mit dem Rächer geleveled. Das ist extrem entspannt und geht super schnell. 
Ich verwende dabei einen Zweihandstab, da ich damit mehr Schaden mache und damit auch mehr Selfheal und Manareg bekomme.

Sobald Du Gleiches Recht auf 5 Feinde ausgebaut hast (mit dem Talent Rachsüchtige Gerechtigkeit), pullst du immer 4-5 Feinde und haust sie um. Zusätzliche DPS erhälst du noch durch Stromschlag und Schicksalsschlag aus dem Schamanen Baum, da beide Fähigkeiten keine globale Abklingzeit haben.
Das wichtigste für schnelles Leveln ist die Balance aus Damage und Manareg, da du beim Bomben relativ schnell OOM gehst. Dafür gibt es dann Bestimmung (Rächer) und Altersloses Eis (Schamane) die jeweils 1 min CD haben. Das heisst, daß Du alle 30sek Dein Mana wieder vollsaugen kannst. Sobald Du die beiden hast, kannst du nonstop 5er Gruppen umhauen. 
Wenn Du noch schneller leveln willst, nimm ein zweiten Kleri dazu, der in der Kabbalistenseele Mahlstrom geskilled hat. Dann sind auch Fernkämpfer und Caster kein Thema mehr.

Hier mein Skillbaum, den ich zum Leveln verwendet habe: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#cleric;5;26,55231100531001030101;24,3052150120103;23,05042


----------



## schwarza (23. März 2011)

Hier ist mal ne gute Zusammenfassung für den Kleriker und dessen Möglichkeiten:

http://forums.riftgame.com/showthread.php?46788-Guide-The-Cleric-its-Souls-and-You

Spiele selbst Inqui/Kabalist und dann aktuell noch 2 Heilerseeln Läuter und Schildwache für PVP und Inis. Da kann ich mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden, Läuterer ist aber nice.


----------



## RockZwerg (23. März 2011)

Ich hab nun schon einige Kleriker-Varianten ausprobiert. So richtig dicke Schaden macht keine...wer einen reinen DD spielen will, der sollte auf die Stoff- oder Lederträger schwenken. Auf meinem Shard gibt es zur Zeit eine ziemliche Klerikerschwämme. Mag daran liegen, dass der Kleriker beim PvE-Leveln und im PvP ziemlich gut dasteht. Beim Leveln ist er auch von 3-4 Mobs nicht tot zu kriegen und im PvP bietet er einen angenehmen Mix aus Durchhalten, Gruppe unterstützen und Draufhauen.

Meine Lieblings-Anfangs-Seelenkombo: Hauptseele Rächer, 1. Nebenseele: Schildwache (viele Sofortschadenszauber, gleich am Anfang gute Heilung), 2. Nebenseele: Schamane (erhöht den Schaden). Gerade für den Rächer ist ein konstanter "Schadensausgang" wichtig, weil sich viele seiner Heilfähigkeiten vom ausgeteilten Schaden abhängig machen. Außerdem sind genau diese Fähigkeiten effizienter wenn man konstant Schaden macht als unregelmäßig hohe Schadenspitzen produziert. Um Dogmen zu produzieren ist Treffen wichtig. Dogmen kann man für Sofortheilung benutzen.


----------



## Scyphus (25. März 2011)

ich empfehle dir Schamane! definitiv schamane wenn du Melee gerne spielst

ich bin zwar auch nochn Anfänger, aber genau deswegen ist die klasse so attraktiv meiner Meinung nach.Mir kommt es auch so vor umso höher ich im Level ansteige, desto größer ist mein dmgOutput, mobs fallen also schneller. Ich hab gemerkt, Das ein schami von krit lebt. Ich kritte schon recht häufig, was mir Proccs beschert und Geschwindigkeit in Sachen Mobs killen.
Ich befinde mich nun im Level 22 und ab und zu ein Schlachtfeld kann nicht schaden  sobald man im pvp angekommen ist, kristalisiert sich wie ich finde seine Stärke erst richtig raus. 2 lvl 25-27 an mir dran und ich plätte Einen nach dem Anderen. Du überlebst durch deine instant heals, die einen seperaten CD haben(Procc) extrem lange, hast auf meinem Level 3 Instantheals massig Buffs und mit "critluck" schlachtest du dich durch die Menge, egal welches Level dein Gegenüber auch hat #
Ein weiterer Vorteil er ist auch ein guter Supporter der gut schaden abfängt. Geskillt heilen deine Angriffe sowohl dich als auch deine Gruppenmitglieder um eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Menge 


hab vorher einen Schurken im Nahkampf gespielt und muss sagen Kleri is soo angenehm. Sowohl im PVP als auch im PVE, Keine Angst auf adds. 


Rein ins Getümmel und spiele Kleriker mit Leidenschaft 

GREEEEEEEZ 



achja ....


<3 Schamane


----------



## Falcoron (15. Mai 2011)

Der Kleriker ist im Grunde mit allen seinen Seelen ein Multitalent. Er kann Tanken, Heilen, und Damage machen. Der schaden ist wirklich angemessen - spiele selbst einen "Inqui" und wenn man bissl heal dabei haben möchte eben Schildwache oder Läuterer - es geht wunderbar und komme recht zügig woran. Wenngleich das Spiel ansich stressfreier abläuft als WoW - hier achtet man bissl mehr auf Quests und Landschaft


----------

